# Bramham House Childrens Home - West Yorkshire - July 2010



## Matty208

This was a brilliant site and visited along with BrimstoneWarrior. The exploration of this site was highly interesting, which was helped by researching this cracking website. It’s the village web page, and I recommend you read into the history of this place, as it’s got an awful lot to tell! I’ve managed to break the majority down into a shorter description, but if you want to learn more about this place, then this is the link: http://www.bramham.org.uk/bhouse.htm 

*The History*

Bramham House Children’s Home, before it served the purpose of its title, was originally built as a family home in 1806. It ceased to be a family home when it was bought out by the West Riding County Council Children's Department in 1947, after settling the cost with the Ramsden family (the last residents) for £8000. 

The Ramsden Family in front of the main entrance.






The house was converted for the purpose of creating a children’s home in line with the upcoming 1948 Children's and Young Persons Act. It was intended to be a home where families of children, both neglected and homeless, could be cared for and have a place called home. By 1970 the house consisted of 35 children, being looked after by a significant amount of house staff. In charge of the site was the Superintendent, alongside him was a matron, 5 house parents, 3 non-stay house parents and the daily domestic staff consisting of a cook, gardener, seamstress, 4 cleaning ladies and a ironing lady. The majority of these staff members were from the local Bramham area. 

The children, with staff in front of the main entrance.





The house appeared well suited to its new role until 1974 when Leeds City Council took over the running of the Home, which as a result the admission policy was changed. The managing staff left, and thereafter children on remand and delinquents were admitted to join the family groups still present. This, as one can imagine, caused many problems. The house eventually shut in the early 1980’s, the children moving to another home in nearby Wetherby, which has since been shut and demolished.
I hope you enjoy.

_*The Photos*_














































Dumb Waiter





Dumb Waiter control switches





































































































Cheers for looking!


----------



## L3AN

Cracking pics - and coupled with the family photos really make you realise the beauty of it all, such a shame to see it in such a state. First I've heard of it too - thanks for sharing


----------



## Neosea

This place is getting worse. A lot more stuff has been stripped since Gangeox and I visited. Very sad.


----------



## BrimstoneWarrior

*More Photos*

Some more photos from my camera (quality isn’t great, really want an SLR Camera)



































































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157624473144870/

Do be wary that if you’re going to visit this site that unfriendly non-urbexers visit this site regularly as we experienced on our visit. There is only one entrance and therefore only one exit so do be careful not to get yourself into a tricky situation where you’re cornered in the house. On our visit they didn’t enter the building but were damaging other buildings around the site. It’s a shame that they do this to such beautiful buildings.


More posts on different sites will be up as soon as possible so keep an eye out.


----------



## toxic frog

brilliant pictures! Loving the single lonely chair shots!


----------



## Matty208

Thanks very much!  Unfortunatly it was cut short by a visit from the local chav population smashing stuff up  we got off the site without attracting any attention to ourselves, which was.....interesting!


----------



## Living_Doll

Great pic's! I absolutely _love_ that carved (or possibly moulded?) ceiling... Beautiful panneling and lovely big windows too. Always makes me feel kinda sad when I see lovely buildings falling into disrepair...


----------



## ninjastyle

man the stair railings have gone!! gutted!


----------

